

Nokia moves Symbian to Accenture & more. - guruz
http://press.nokia.com/2011/04/27/nokia-starts-measures-to-align-workforce-and-site-operations-with-new-strategy/

======
JarekS
Press release in plain english:

Nokia will fire 4000 people and 3000 will be moved to Accenture so there will
be 7000 badges less in Nokia very soon.

Nokia can not fire them US style (as in "don't come here tomorrow") so they
will need to do this in phases throughout 2011.

------
stevoski
The press release title is "Nokia starts measures to align workforce and site
operations with new strategy".

My translation: "Nokia blah blah blah"

Their PR people need to learn the art of a catchy title.

Really, does "to align workforce" mean anything?

EDIT: BBC News offers a bette title: "Nokia says it will cut 4,000 jobs"

~~~
evolution
Besides hating, don't you think this is strategic move for the Nokia?

~~~
wilhow
The only thing strategic about "realigning workforce" and outsourcing your
former core development team is to slowly wind the company down to a shell and
then make the financial numbers look good on paper.

This way the CEO and board of directors can give themselves huge bonuses for
"saving" the company. Then 5-8 years down the road, when no more can be
squeezed out of the Nokia brand name, they will look for a merger as the next
strategic move.

~~~
arethuza
You really think it will take 5 to 8 years? They have bet the company on
Windows Phone 7 which already looked doomed.

I suspect in 5-8 years we will be talking about Nokia in the same way we talk
about AltaVista, or at best they will sell the brand to some faceless
manufacturing operation.

~~~
tankenmate
Nokia: We have moved on from shooting ourselves in the foot to shooting
ourselves in the head.

------
uberalex
The accenture release is interesting:
[http://newsroom.accenture.com/article_display.cfm?article_id...](http://newsroom.accenture.com/article_display.cfm?article_id=5191)

"Transitioning employees, located in China, Finland, India, United Kingdom and
the United States, will initially work on Symbian software activities for
Nokia. Over time, Accenture and Nokia will seek opportunities to retrain and
redeploy transitioned employees."

------
andreash
I like better "Acccenture hires 4,000 Nokia employees"

~~~
varjag
Accenture hires 3000 employees. Additional 4000 are laid off from Nokia.

------
abhishekpathak
Symbian is dying out,slowly but surely.

